# Can someone identify this for me?



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Can someone tell me the name of these low foreground plants??
> The dark green one in the front and the rather light green 1 in the back...<
For overview of tank click here.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The lighter green one looks like Genus _Elatine_, possibly _Elatine triandra_. The darker green one nearer the glass looks like _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ Check out these in the PlantFinder.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree with the above 1st seem to be HC and the second is elatine


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks!
If it is HC can someone plz tell me the requirements for this plant?? worry it won't work out..

And also Identiry the moss tied down to the stone by net in the back?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Apparently for my Hc.. I planted it in ADA Power Soil Malaya and the lightning is the total of 102w(light by 2 15wNA lamp in the back and 2 36wNA Lamp in the front) .. My tank is L60cmxW30cmxH35cm

Proper conditions? worried it won't fill up


----------

